
Show HN: Get your own private email server in less than 10 minutrs - sealedmail
https://sealmail.net
======
XtalJ
What about DKIM and SPF? Dedicated IP? Encrypted HDD? Reverse DNS? Alot of
questions to be answered :) I like the name anyway :)

~~~
sealedmail
Thanks for the kind comment :) I was originally going to do pandamail, but my
wife saved me from that poor decision. My daughter drew the seal and I used
sketch to draw over it.

User manages their own DNS records via their registrar or DNS provider. Try it
out, I'm curious if your DNS questions will be satisfactorily answered after
trying it.

Those are all good questions.

I figured things like encrypted HDD could be taken care of by the user, since
they effectively have root SSH access to the server.

There's definitely still a lot to do, which I'll take care of when I get a
free night or weekend.

~~~
XtalJ
I like pandamail too, but SealMail has double meanings :) For a couple of
years ago, me and some others had a cloud service for transactional emails. It
was called AlphaMail. Your name is better, atleast for "sealed" emails ;) For
now, I have my own mail SMTP server at Amazon AWS, and it works great, but I
will try SealMail for another domain. A little bit more information on the
webpage would be good. Technologies used, encryption, signing, DNS, is it
virtual etc. :)

~~~
sealedmail
Thanks for the suggestion! I'm super bad at design, so I need to figure out
how to lay that stuff out. I might need to find myself a designer, or look at
how some other sites put that information on the page without affecting the
simplicity and drive to action.

I don't know if I want to spend more time on this project though. I might just
leave it alone and work on something else. I've been wanting to write a new OS
for phones. I'm starting with Andrew Tenenbaum's Design & Implementation of
Operating Systems. It's ambitious yes, but at least I'll come out learning a
few new tricks :)

~~~
XtalJ
A new operating sounds more fun and is better from the learning point of view
:-) And hopefully we get a new better OS for phones than iOS and Android ;) My
favorite was MeeGo by Nokia.

